# Zuffa



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

needs to bring back PRIDE or move it to another country i mean come on they have had i think ZERO shows since buying it. If all they are going to be is let it die they should have let it do it on its own. The whole reason every one was so glad to Zuffz buy it is cuz of what they have done to the UFC. Now they have messed up MMA bad. The BEST FIGHTERS have come from PRIDE. They need to start it up or there will be medicore fighters until the day i die. this thread may be months to old but they really need start having shows


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

They are actually trying to assault Europe first, although I don't know why they don't go where MMA is known/popular already(*COUGH*asia*COUGH*)


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Or they could go to Russia which if im not mistaken is well known.


----------



## fedor66 (Jul 14, 2007)

Adora said:


> Or they could go to Russia which if im not mistaken is well known.


yeah that would be pretty cool.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

It's really sad but I just don't really care as much about MMA anymore since Pride died. I still watch it, but it's not the same. My passion for it died with Pride. Even watching some of my favorites from Pride in the UFC... It's not the same. *sigh*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> It's really sad but I just don't really care as much about MMA anymore since Pride died. I still watch it, but it's not the same. My passion for it died with Pride. Even watching some of my favorites from Pride in the UFC... It's not the same. *sigh*


I feel you bro. If I knew that Rampage was going to fight Hendo for the belt in Pride, I'd be doing backflips. Now it's like, "Huh, thats coming up pretty soon eh? Oh well, we'll see."


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

timsylvia#1 said:


> Because they're in a cage and a few rules are different you're going to stop being fans. If thats the case then IMO you never really were true fans of the sport.


You misunderstand. I still watch MMA, but I just don't have the same passion for it anymore. When a UFC show is coming up I'm thinking "Cool UFC is on this weekend, I'll have something to watch, hope the matches turn out well." Before Pride died when a Pride show was coming up weeks ahead of time I was giddy like a little schoolgirl going backstage at a boy band concert. I would be talking to everyone about it, Going through the matches in my head. Analyzing, re-analyzing, predicting. The day of the show I would be damn near shaking with anticipation and happiness.

Also it's not just the cage and a few different rules. When I watch a UFC show (or any other show for that matter) I just care about the match. I don't care about the entrance, I don't care about Bruce Buffer's announcing (though he does a fine job), I don't even care (that much) about seeing Ali Sonoma's ass, and a fine ass it certainly is, as she walks around with the "Round 1" sign. I could care less about Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan's commentary (especially Goldberg's) except when Rogan makes a decent Joke. I see the match and I enjoy the match (if it's a good match) and I enjoy that part of it, but that's it. 

During a Pride show I loved every second of it. I was glued to the set from start to finish. I wouldn't want to go to the bathroom even to miss a few seconds of seemingly insignificant time. I loved the opening ceremony even Nobuhiko Takada pounding the giant drum wearing a diaper. I loved Lenne Hardt's crazy, over the top fighter introductions. I loved the Bas Rutten's commentary. I loved the colorful entrances. I loved Josh Barnett singing along with the theme song to "Fist of the North Star". I loved singing along to Shinya Aoki's entrance theme even though I don't know a single word. I loved seeing and hearing the respect the fans gave to the fighters and the respect the fighters gave back to the fans. I loved seeing knees, stomps, and soccer kicks. I loved seeing referees give yellow cards and the fighters consequently getting enraged and picking up the pace. I loved seeing the passion damn near every fighter brought into the ring with them. I loved hearing Yuji Shimada, the true "best in the business", start the fight. I loved the Grand Prix tournaments. I loved watching Takada presenting title winners with their award, the giant check, and their belt, and the respect they showed each other.

To me the UFC is just a bunch of matches, and generally pretty good ones with great fighters. Pride was a spectacle, a celebration, an event of grand proportions, and I savored every last second of it.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> Because they're in a cage and a few rules are different you're going to stop being fans. If thats the case then IMO you never really were true fans of the sport.


IF you think those were the only differences then you are ignorant and stupid sir.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> You misunderstand. I still watch MMA, but I just don't have the same passion for it anymore. When a UFC show is coming up I'm thinking "Cool UFC is on this weekend, I'll have something to watch, hope the matches turn out well." Before Pride died when a Pride show was coming up weeks ahead of time I was giddy like a little schoolgirl going backstage at a boy band concert. I would be talking to everyone about it, Going through the matches in my head. Analyzing, re-analyzing, predicting. The day of the show I would be damn near shaking with anticipation and happiness.
> 
> Also it's not just the cage and a few different rules. When I watch a UFC show (or any other show for that matter) I just care about the match. I don't care about the entrance, I don't care about Bruce Buffer's announcing (though he does a fine job), I don't even care (that much) about seeing Ali Sonoma's ass, and a fine ass it certainly is, as she walks around with the "Round 1" sign. I could care less about Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan's commentary (especially Goldberg's) except when Rogan makes a decent Joke. I see the match and I enjoy the match (if it's a good match) and I enjoy that part of it, but that's it.
> 
> ...


there we go :thumbsup:


----------



## Ares (Nov 27, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> You misunderstand. I still watch MMA, but I just don't have the same passion for it anymore. When a UFC show is coming up I'm thinking "Cool UFC is on this weekend, I'll have something to watch, hope the matches turn out well." Before Pride died when a Pride show was coming up weeks ahead of time I was giddy like a little schoolgirl going backstage at a boy band concert. I would be talking to everyone about it, Going through the matches in my head. Analyzing, re-analyzing, predicting. The day of the show I would be damn near shaking with anticipation and happiness.
> 
> Also it's not just the cage and a few different rules. When I watch a UFC show (or any other show for that matter) I just care about the match. I don't care about the entrance, I don't care about Bruce Buffer's announcing (though he does a fine job), I don't even care (that much) about seeing Ali Sonoma's ass, and a fine ass it certainly is, as she walks around with the "Round 1" sign. I could care less about Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan's commentary (especially Goldberg's) except when Rogan makes a decent Joke. I see the match and I enjoy the match (if it's a good match) and I enjoy that part of it, but that's it.
> 
> ...


You said it brother.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> Did I ever say those were the "only" differences? Learn to read sir.


"Because they're in a cage and a few rules are different you're going to stop being fans. If thats the case then IMO you never really were true fans of the sport."

You stated it like the only differences were

1.) A cage
2.) A few rules changed

and then you went on to say we weren't true fans of the sport in the first place if we dislike UFC or stop watching? (im not stopping but just saying) sir...


----------



## Face Stomper (Mar 3, 2007)

I miss Pride. But the UFC is now starting tio get the good ones. KZ, Shogun, Mirk, Rampage, Hendo...

They completely diluted Pride. Now we have Shooto coming, and that that or K1 Heros will pick up the rest.


I wanna see Sokodjou again, and Gomi. As soon as I know where those guys :thumb02: are fighting, I can rest.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> *Grow up little boy.*
> *That's the way children react when challenged.*


Although I find being a hypocrite in the same sentence amusing, let's stay on topic. Many people are sad Pride died and arguing is a bad way to mourn it


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> I'm not responsible for the inferences you choose to make. I just listed a couple of the major differences, and you decided to call me an idiot. Grow up little boy. That's the way children react when challenged.


for you to call me a little boy shows your level of maturity. Also as the person stated above me, you are a hypocrite. But i'm not going to waste anymore of my time on scum like you. Also when you neg rep and call me a "dumbass "just for pointing out your stupidness, then at least leave your name by it :thumbsup: Have a nice day


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

well, back to the original topic at least:

I'd HATE to see Pride come back at this point. It can't, obviously, and I'm beyond glad. I'd rather remember Pride, and miss it sorely, than watch the perversion that Zuffa was about to make it into.

If your favorite dog dies, would you let somebody turn it into a disgusting zombie just so you could have it around?

Sirdilznik has this right on. People complain about Pride being too much of a promotion, but those people obviously didn't stick around to watch ANY of the fights.

Stay dead, Pride, please. Japan is PISSED at the US at the moment. I'm pissed at us too. I hope they make an even better league than Pride, and shove that shit in our faces, because we (American MMA) deserve it... and I'll buy all those DVD's the same day they hit FYE/the internet.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

FromHereOn said:


> well, back to the original topic at least:
> 
> I'd HATE to see Pride come back at this point. It can't, obviously, and I'm beyond glad. I'd rather remember Pride, and miss it sorely, than watch the perversion that Zuffa was about to make it into.
> 
> ...


I can see it now, the chapter in a US History book in 50 years.
WORLD WAR 3: This 10 year war was brought about by Zuffa buying out Pride. MMA fans from different countries were at each others throats for 2 years, until that fateful night, when UFC President Dana White was assassinated by past Pride officials. This was the shot heard around the globe, and started this bloody war.

lawlz:thumb02:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> I'm just stating the fact that you are acting like a child, you can't dispute that.


You are the last person to tell me what i can and cant do...


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> Obviously i am since you haven't disputed it. Calling someone an idiot cause you disagree with a statement (a statement you misinterpreted) is very amusing to me.


I don't have much more time for this...

However I retract my previous statement claiming I won’t waste my time with you anymore because you are irritating. Say i'm contradicting myself I don't care, but you need to learn how to put across your posts. If I misinterpreted something it's due to your inability to write clearly and say what you actually mean

I called you an idiot because you thought they were the only differences in that post, there is no grey area here. You said it like they were the only differences and if you don't like it because of those differences you weren't a fan to begin with, which is totally false and irritating.

and again, you are the last person to tell me whether I can dispute some kiddish statement you made.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> I agree, i dont have time for someone who likes to twist peoples words to fit his own lameass argument and demonstrates blatent ignorance, and displays a childlike attitude.


What the hell is wrong with you? is this some kind of a joke now because this is beyond funny

"*Because they're in a cage* and *a few rules are different* you're going to stop being fans. If thats the case then IMO you never really were true fans of the sport."

Now in *bold* is where you stated the only differenes
In red is where you stated what we are going to do
In Blue you state we were never really fans just because of the differences

How the hell did you want me to interpret this you fool?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> Where's the word "only" thats all i want to know? I was listing two major differences. Now I'm going to be like you and end with a childlike slur, you're poopy! I win!


oh my lord, am I some sort of a mind reader? I can't tell if you think there are other differences, you tell me to learn to read or something along the lines of that and I am basing my argument on what you wrote. Yes you may believe there are other reason but I am not a mind reader who is able to depict those reason by looking at your post where you have no mention of them for god's sake

You said that if you dislike the sport for *THOSE 2 REASONS*, then you are not a fan. This isn't even an argument; normally in an argument the 2 corners bring points forward which are debatable and interesting. But you’re basing your argument of what you are currently thinking in your head and not what you actually wrote down. I'm basing my argument on your post. And "you fool" and "poopie head" are completely different levels of maturity. But yea you are a fool for saying poopie head anyway


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> You took a simple generalization I made, and decided to turn it around, and use it as a reason to call me an idiot. Everyone knows there are a million subtle differences, do you actually expect me to list them all, or do you think we can infer that they exist and move on from there. Instead you chose to try and somehow turn my clear generalization into a way to insult me because you didn't like what i had to say. (Insert lame comeback to end post)


Look you need to understand how this works...How am I supposed to know that it’s a generalization? in your mind it may be a generalization but in my mind you’re saying im not a true fan just because of those 2 differences. If you however said something about not listing all the reasons, your argument would be a little more credible, but you need to understand that the way you come across on a forum is different to what you actually mean 

it may be a clear generalization to you but I for one missed it..it doesn't make me stupid, because you did not say anything about there being more reasons why. I just see it as if I dont like those 2 changer im not a true fan :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> Seems you are the only one who missed it, because you're the only one who felt like starting a name calling battle over it. This is a forum, not a public debate, therefore you might want to try not reading so much into things, and realize that we're just having a discussion, not trying to win any kind of debate or argument.


well actually there is only one post after you made that ridiculous statement before the argument started, so I may be the only one that missed it because im the only guy other then one person to have read it


also yes it's a forum, and yes debating is include. If there was no debating what would be the point? 

*Definition*
Forum: An online discussion group, where participants with common interests can exchange open messages. or assembly for open discussion 

don’t make retarded statements next time to prevent arguments like this happening. I miss pride very much, but you’re saying im not a true fan if I don’t like those 2 things. I have to repeatedly bang this into your head because you’re not getting the message. You need to realize how much of a stupid post it actually was. But you have no leg to stand on in this dispute.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Ramzee is correct. timsylvia#1 you are an idiot, go away.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Ramzee is correct. timsylvia#1 you are an idiot, go away.


Thank God somebody agree's, I think your awesome at the moment because I was starting to think I was crazy 

repped for the back up :thumbsup:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> I don't really care what you call me, but calling someone a retard is pretty serious, and many many people are offended when someone uses it in the way you just did. Try treating others with respect if you want it in return, just a little life tip for someone who obviously lacks in the area of people skills.


I show respect to people who deserve it or compose themselves well. You have just spent a page or two of defending yourself when you could have just said apoligies if you misinterpreted it, and I would have said no worries, sorry for acting like this etc etc But no this is beyond that, you are completely wrong 100% so I dont want to show you respect. You are the only person I have fallen out with on this forum so far, and I try and be as nice as possible to everybody here

Oh and you called me a poopie head *sarcasm*


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> Yes, the poopie head was scarcasm, and I don't need respect from someone who resorts to name calling before even trying to formulate a conversation or debate.


It wasn't name calling, it's what I think you are if you think i'm not an mma fan for not liking those 2 things. If I think your a fool your a fool, it's not naming calling


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> If you don't understand the english language and how to use it please don't try to formulate an argument, people won't take you seriously. Another life tip from me to you.


I understand way more then you probably ever will, you are probably not even in Uni or college.

Anyway, I know you think it's name calling but I really, *REALLY *think you are fool, so I dont think it's immature. It's not a mindless insult but more of a name for you

also you giving me life tips? lmao


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

timsylvia#1 said:


> well considering you don't know the diff. between your and you're I'd say you didn't make it past the 3rd grade. Am I in the ballpark?


Maybe just maybe it's 7am where I live

But at least I don't spend my time composing my argument in microsoft word spending sessions using the spellcheck feature like yourself

I feel ashamed of myself for arguing with you this long...wow...It would be more productive for me to watch paint dry than to argue with you. I mean nothing is getting through to your skull...also you have tim silyva as your screen name? why the hell am I wasting my time with you lol


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

guys, zuffa bought pride with the full intention of continuing building the brand and the company. unfortunatly running a legitimate business is more complicated that most people think, so its taking them a lot longer to get the bookwork and/or technical aspects of the company locked in before working on building it up. blame the previous "pride fc" owners for screwing it up so much.

pride fighters are only joining the ufc so they dont get rusty, they need to fight to stay on top.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

AxleZTTic said:


> guys, zuffa bought pride with the full intention of continuing building the brand and the company. unfortunatly running a legitimate business is more complicated that most people think, so its taking them a lot longer to get the bookwork and/or technical aspects of the company locked in before working on building it up. blame the previous "pride fc" owners for screwing it up so much.
> 
> pride fighters are only joining the ufc so they dont get rusty, they need to fight to stay on top.


You really think Dana White is gonna let fighters like Shogun, Fedor and Wandy go back to Pride? I know technically they own the company, but I can't see him letting the top tier fighters leave the UFC. :dunno:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

They will leave if they want to. If they could go back to PRIDE i would bet my house they would. First and formost if they intend to get PRIDE worldwide going they need a T.V deal, im sure all the fans would come back.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Adora said:


> *They will leave if they want to.* If they could go back to PRIDE i would bet my house they would. First and formost if they intend to get PRIDE worldwide going they need a T.V deal, im sure all the fans would come back.


See, that sounds good, but if it were 100% true, Fedor would be on the cards. There'd be no reason not to be.

The UFC is signing longer and longer exclusive contracts that tie it's fighters' hands. The UFC is absorbing EVERYONE from Pride. There is NO reason to even bother bringing it back. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

I think they must bring it back. The best fighter in the world are from PRIDE. UFC needs PRIDE that all. I for one am tired of UFC, Thank good for W.E.C and EliteXC and the others


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

AxleZTTic said:


> guys, zuffa bought pride with the full intention of continuing building the brand and the company. unfortunatly running a legitimate business is more complicated that most people think, so its taking them a lot longer to get the bookwork and/or technical aspects of the company locked in before working on building it up. blame the previous "pride fc" owners for screwing it up so much.
> 
> pride fighters are only joining the ufc so they dont get rusty, they need to fight to stay on top.


I agree the blame goes to DSE. I'm not happy with what Fertitta is doing (or not doing) with Pride, but I blame DSE for letting it get to that point. They had the greatest product, but they let it all fall apart through poor management.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Apparently they are still trying to "sort out the paperwork etc.." first. They said PRIDE was in shambles.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

why didnt pride sell to k-1!!!!!!!
damn the fertittas!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> You misunderstand. I still watch MMA, but I just don't have the same passion for it anymore. When a UFC show is coming up I'm thinking "Cool UFC is on this weekend, I'll have something to watch, hope the matches turn out well." Before Pride died when a Pride show was coming up weeks ahead of time I was giddy like a little schoolgirl going backstage at a boy band concert. I would be talking to everyone about it, Going through the matches in my head. Analyzing, re-analyzing, predicting. The day of the show I would be damn near shaking with anticipation and happiness.
> 
> Also it's not just the cage and a few different rules. When I watch a UFC show (or any other show for that matter) I just care about the match. I don't care about the entrance, I don't care about Bruce Buffer's announcing (though he does a fine job), I don't even care (that much) about seeing Ali Sonoma's ass, and a fine ass it certainly is, as she walks around with the "Round 1" sign. I could care less about Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan's commentary (especially Goldberg's) except when Rogan makes a decent Joke. I see the match and I enjoy the match (if it's a good match) and I enjoy that part of it, but that's it.
> 
> ...


I think I feel a man-tear forming after reading this. I miss my Pride.


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> You misunderstand. I still watch MMA, but I just don't have the same passion for it anymore. When a UFC show is coming up I'm thinking "Cool UFC is on this weekend, I'll have something to watch, hope the matches turn out well." Before Pride died when a Pride show was coming up weeks ahead of time I was giddy like a little schoolgirl going backstage at a boy band concert. I would be talking to everyone about it, Going through the matches in my head. Analyzing, re-analyzing, predicting. The day of the show I would be damn near shaking with anticipation and happiness.
> 
> Also it's not just the cage and a few different rules. When I watch a UFC show (or any other show for that matter) I just care about the match. I don't care about the entrance, I don't care about Bruce Buffer's announcing (though he does a fine job), I don't even care (that much) about seeing Ali Sonoma's ass, and a fine ass it certainly is, as she walks around with the "Round 1" sign. I could care less about Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan's commentary (especially Goldberg's) except when Rogan makes a decent Joke. I see the match and I enjoy the match (if it's a good match) and I enjoy that part of it, but that's it.
> 
> ...


Extremely good post man. God i miss pride.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> You misunderstand. I still watch MMA, but I just don't have the same passion for it anymore. When a UFC show is coming up I'm thinking "Cool UFC is on this weekend, I'll have something to watch, hope the matches turn out well." Before Pride died when a Pride show was coming up weeks ahead of time I was giddy like a little schoolgirl going backstage at a boy band concert. I would be talking to everyone about it, Going through the matches in my head. Analyzing, re-analyzing, predicting. The day of the show I would be damn near shaking with anticipation and happiness.
> 
> Also it's not just the cage and a few different rules. When I watch a UFC show (or any other show for that matter) I just care about the match. I don't care about the entrance, I don't care about Bruce Buffer's announcing (though he does a fine job), I don't even care (that much) about seeing Ali Sonoma's ass, and a fine ass it certainly is, as she walks around with the "Round 1" sign. I could care less about Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan's commentary (especially Goldberg's) except when Rogan makes a decent Joke. I see the match and I enjoy the match (if it's a good match) and I enjoy that part of it, but that's it.
> 
> ...


god, where did the good times go.......


----------



## Rexqwondo (Aug 2, 2007)

It will be back. Probably under a new name. Japan is the Mecca of fight sports. Just like when wwe bought out wcw. Another promotion came out with the leftovers of the takeover which is TNA. There will be another Pride and there is nothing that DANA can do about it. You can never wipe out competition. I like the UFC and Pride. UFC will never come close to Pride's parade of fighters or the atmosphere of of a Pride event.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

I find myself more and more enrgaed with every Pride viewing. Why would Zuffa do something so awful? There's a ton of money in Pride, I really don't understand the decision.


----------



## iwasthere (Oct 17, 2006)

I personally am glad zuffa bought pride. I hate the ring and I HATED the pride announcer. I have been watching mma since I was 10 and was at UFC 3 and I believe mma should *always* be in a cage. I loved pride, don't get me wrong. the fighters, the warning cards, the intensity, the wonderful crowds but I love UFC too and I am elated that zuffa bought pride. I just hope that they do the fights and belts right. if you want a Pride belt you must fight in a ring in pride and if you want a ufc belt you must fight in a cage in ufc. I also hope fighters have a choice to fight in both for both's belts and I want to see BJ PENN with 4 belts YEAH!


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

You hate the ring? It's the most impartial place to fight except from a totaly open space. The pushing against the cage and unloading elbows is a factor that should have been taken out when they changed the ufc.

And B.J. Penn with four belts? I know your not serious, but you must have a crush on the guy or something. Pick a heavyweight if your gonna say stuff like that.

And Zuffa buying pride was the worst thing ever to happen to mma! They look like ea ******* sports. Buying anything that can threaten their status because they make a better product.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

Deadpool said:


> I find myself more and more enrgaed with every Pride viewing. Why would Zuffa do something so awful? There's a ton of money in Pride, I really don't understand the decision.


It is your fault... Dana White knows what a tool you are so he took PRIDE away from you..


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*UFC cuts out the crap for me*



sirdilznik said:


> You misunderstand. I still watch MMA, but I just don't have the same passion for it anymore. When a UFC show is coming up I'm thinking "Cool UFC is on this weekend, I'll have something to watch, hope the matches turn out well." Before Pride died when a Pride show was coming up weeks ahead of time I was giddy like a little schoolgirl going backstage at a boy band concert. I would be talking to everyone about it, Going through the matches in my head. Analyzing, re-analyzing, predicting. The day of the show I would be damn near shaking with anticipation and happiness.
> 
> Also it's not just the cage and a few different rules. When I watch a UFC show (or any other show for that matter) I just care about the match. I don't care about the entrance, I don't care about Bruce Buffer's announcing (though he does a fine job), I don't even care (that much) about seeing Ali Sonoma's ass, and a fine ass it certainly is, as she walks around with the "Round 1" sign. I could care less about Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan's commentary (especially Goldberg's) except when Rogan makes a decent Joke. I see the match and I enjoy the match (if it's a good match) and I enjoy that part of it, but that's it.
> 
> ...


This is a great post man.... But for me it spells out just what I did not care for in PRIDE. I want the fights man, not the bullshit that comes with PRIDE. 

I am sorry that you do not get the "show" and I understand why you would not like UFC because what you wrote is true. UFC is all about the best fighters fighting, with the exception of Mike Goldberg UFC is perfect to me. NO FLUFF... NO BULLSHIT... JUST FIGHTING.. 

PRIDE on the other hand had the great fights surrounded by a circus. I did not care for that, but I get why someone would.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*You are invited not to watch*



Sydon666 said:


> You hate the ring? It's the most impartial place to fight except from a totaly open space. The pushing against the cage and unloading elbows is a factor that should have been taken out when they changed the ufc.
> 
> And B.J. Penn with four belts? I know your not serious, but you must have a crush on the guy or something. Pick a heavyweight if your gonna say stuff like that.
> 
> And Zuffa buying pride was the worst thing ever to happen to mma! They look like ea ******* sports. Buying anything that can threaten their status because they make a better product.


You have been invited to watch BODOG fights they still use the ring. Good luck to you


----------



## muccels (May 2, 2007)

*fluff??*

To me UFC is really more fluff then anything. Yes I do agree Pride did have more to the opening when fighters came it but I thought it was very tasteful! I saw the pride in Vegas and wow the lighting and videos were awesome! And the announcers were a woman they always use and another guy as they switch off. I think the woman could out announce Buffer any day! If you ever really spent time following fighters you would know that in Pride the fought regularly and against any fighter! Anywhere between 3 to 5 fights a year! How often did you see U.F.C fighters fight? Only when it was a PPV and maybe once a year if that?? Also if you compared fightcards U.F.C would have one big name fighter and the rest low end entrance fighters. On any given card in pride you would have many top ranked fighters fighting on the same card and many fights at that. Its too bad Pride is gone as I thought it had a bigger following then here in the U.S. Yeah U.S has its following but did you ever watch in Japan when pride fights were held they would have like 70,000 people at their fights and at a regular basis. It would have been nice to have seen U.F.C brought in Pride and U.F.C together and taken the best of both worlds. Like bring in the ring, Make Bas the announcer not Rogan who isn't a MMA pro fighter!


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*There is the differance*



muccels said:


> To me UFC is really more fluff then anything. Yes I do agree Pride did have more to the opening when fighters came it but I thought it was very tasteful! I saw the pride in Vegas and wow the lighting and videos were awesome! And the announcers were a woman they always use and another guy as they switch off. I think the woman could out announce Buffer any day! If you ever really spent time following fighters you would know that in Pride the fought regularly and against any fighter! Anywhere between 3 to 5 fights a year! How often did you see U.F.C fighters fight? Only when it was a PPV and maybe once a year if that?? Also if you compared fightcards U.F.C would have one big name fighter and the rest low end entrance fighters. On any given card in pride you would have many top ranked fighters fighting on the same card and many fights at that. Its too bad Pride is gone as I thought it had a bigger following then here in the U.S. Yeah U.S has its following but did you ever watch in Japan when pride fights were held they would have like 70,000 people at their fights and at a regular basis. It would have been nice to have seen U.F.C brought in Pride and U.F.C together and taken the best of both worlds. Like bring in the ring, Make Bas the announcer not Rogan who isn't a MMA pro fighter!


Now I could not disagree more with this post. 

UFC is all about the fighting, Pride the circus. (How come if someone does not prefer Pride it is because they have not seen it?) B.S. dude I own almost every Pride event on DVD. I just did not appreciate the carnival atmosphere, give me the fight and nothing more. 

I also disagree with the card situation especially now.... ( UFC is a much younger organization, they had fewer fighters to show.) Now lets see what kind of PPV we get from DANA. I also want to mention PRIDE never once had a free show that I can think of. I will not use an absolute, maybe someone can remember one. UFC does it every week, and every couple of months we get a HUGE show for NOTHING. 

That woman has to be the most annoying announcer in the world, do not get me started on Bas Rutten OMG what a mush mouth. Joe Rogan from what I have heard trains several times a week, and at least knows what he is talking about. Now Mike Goldberg on the other hand is a different story. 

Moral of the story you need to learn to like UFC it is still here... Pride has DIED. (Can you imagine having audiences of over 70k, and your business going BK? Whew!!!


----------



## muccels (May 2, 2007)

*agreed*

Agree U.F.C is here to stay and hopefully for the better. Don't get me wrong I liked U.F.C I remember watching the very first one with my friends from my Dojo and not believing what I was seeing! Somewhere though U.F.C fizzled out and Pride brought back to me what it was like when it first got started! I really enjoyed watching it unlike U.F.C everyone running around like they are holding the belt! The whole respect thing to me was so much more in Pride then in U.F.C. I do hope it becomes better. I do like fact though they are showing fights for free but that is just good advertising. After that one joke of a fight with tito and shamrock and stopping it short thats when they figured they should show some fights for free. It has worked out for them. Oh and for sometime now even when Pride was around they were showing fights on tv all the time just not the newest ones. How many old fights has U.F.C shown? Maybe some but I know my tivo is filled with Pride fights. Oh you should google Bas and compare him to Joe rogaine on knowledge. He is just a wanna be sorry. Hey but too each their own goods and bads in everything so we have to learn to live with whatever it is we got!


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*No Contest*



muccels said:


> Agree U.F.C is here to stay and hopefully for the better. Don't get me wrong I liked U.F.C I remember watching the very first one with my friends from my Dojo and not believing what I was seeing! Somewhere though U.F.C fizzled out and Pride brought back to me what it was like when it first got started! I really enjoyed watching it unlike U.F.C everyone running around like they are holding the belt! The whole respect thing to me was so much more in Pride then in U.F.C. I do hope it becomes better. I do like fact though they are showing fights for free but that is just good advertising. After that one joke of a fight with tito and shamrock and stopping it short thats when they figured they should show some fights for free. It has worked out for them. Oh and for sometime now even when Pride was around they were showing fights on tv all the time just not the newest ones. How many old fights has U.F.C shown? Maybe some but I know my tivo is filled with Pride fights. Oh you should google Bas and compare him to Joe rogaine on knowledge. He is just a wanna be sorry. Hey but too each their own goods and bads in everything so we have to learn to live with whatever it is we got!


Bas is MUCH more knowledgeable than Joe please do not misquote me. I said Bas is a MUSH MOUTH I cannot stand to hear him speak. Joe Rogan is very very knowledgeable, and can speak clearly, and LOVES MMA. 

UFC has made a practice of showing fights for free to build the fan base. It is a very smart move on Dana's part and now we will see all of the old Pride fights for free too!!!. He will use them to make everyone familier with the PRIDE fighters. 

By the way I do not think Joe wants to be a fighter, he is a VERY successful comic, He (like you and I) is just a HUGE fan of MMA. Would YOU turn down that job? I KNOW I WOULD NOT. (Dana, I could do a much better job than Mike Goldberg.... Just Saying)


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If you think Joes got more MMA knowledge then Bas then you got some serious problems and cement the fact that you know nothing about MMA.

If not then were cool


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> You misunderstand. I still watch MMA, but I just don't have the same passion for it anymore. When a UFC show is coming up I'm thinking "Cool UFC is on this weekend, I'll have something to watch, hope the matches turn out well." Before Pride died when a Pride show was coming up weeks ahead of time I was giddy like a little schoolgirl going backstage at a boy band concert. I would be talking to everyone about it, Going through the matches in my head. Analyzing, re-analyzing, predicting. The day of the show I would be damn near shaking with anticipation and happiness.
> 
> Also it's not just the cage and a few different rules. When I watch a UFC show (or any other show for that matter) I just care about the match. I don't care about the entrance, I don't care about Bruce Buffer's announcing (though he does a fine job), I don't even care (that much) about seeing Ali Sonoma's ass, and a fine ass it certainly is, as she walks around with the "Round 1" sign. I could care less about Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan's commentary (especially Goldberg's) except when Rogan makes a decent Joke. I see the match and I enjoy the match (if it's a good match) and I enjoy that part of it, but that's it.
> 
> ...


I got shivers just reading that. :thumb02: I only started watching MMA at the beginning of the year but every pride event I have bought I've enjoyed. Even the edited dvds. I loved the whole event aspect of it. To me it seems like UFC is just another sport, but Pride was a celebration of the Sport. 

I still watch UFC though. And will continue to now. there's gonna be some awesome matches now with all the fighters in one pot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> If you think Joes got more MMA knowledge then Bas then you got some serious problems and cement the fact that you know nothing about MMA.
> 
> If not then were cool



Plazz read the post man I said Bas is MUCH more knowledgable, he just has a MUSH MOUTH I cannot bear to listen to. It is as irritating as Mike Goldberg, well almost. Goldberg knows NOTHING and is irritating, Bas knows everything and is irritating. Joe Rogan is very entertaining, and a nice guy.


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Joe is a great commentator. But I due find him annoying when he says stuff like 'the best takedown defense in the sport'. It probably has to do with drawing viewers, but it takes away his credibility. Bas is a genius and can explain everything right before it happens, wich makes me a little more understanding of stuff that is happing that I don't know of yet. 
Joe does this to just a little to late, but most of the time that's because of goldbergs endless japping. I'm starting to hate that guy because he's at every single event. Get Stephan Quadros if you want someone next to joe rogan.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I just wanted to say that Bas' commentating with Rampage & Mauro at the end of the Tamura vs Sefo fight was great.

Bas sings some ridiculous song about Rampage, using the "Santa Claus is coming to town" melody. Then, after all that, Mauro makes some comment about Christmas being over, and Bas says, "You gonna do something about it?" All of this is going on while Tamura is giving his post-fight speech. Totally random moment, and I miss Mauro & Bas.

Carry on...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Aright thats cool Wayne, I just think his Las Vegas old man voice adds character.

Haha that was halarious shit. Bas really likes commentating with Randy from what it seems. I guess he likes having someone around who knows his shit as well. As annoying as Mauro's voice is, I too like him over Quadros.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to hate Mauro, but the guy grew on me. He really did bring out the best in Bas. Quadros was pretty horrible as a commentator, and had the ability to make me mute my TV set, even though BAS! was there with him. Why does this guy have fans? Do people actually enjoy listening to him, and if so, why?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i coudl care less if they had some japanese guy beside him i would never mute bas lol


----------

